# Apply for 2 different Masters at the same University?



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Sorry, wish I could help but I don't know much about master programs though logically thinking if the 2 programs you are applying to are very different from each other, and there is cross communication between the departments, your interest in either program may come into question. 

Either way, best of luck. I hope you end up getting into the program you want.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

It does kind of sound like you're unsure of you want, but I would think each program has its own admissions committee at the grad level and they wouldn't take into account that you're applying to two different ones. I don't know for sure, though.

Maybe work for awhile in the field you're interested in and that will tell you if you want to get a master's degree in it. Its not a decision to be taken lightly. Post-bachelor education is a big investment, especially taking into account the lost wages from putting a full-time job on hold for at least another two years. If its required for a certain field like to become a medical doctor or a lawyer or a licensed engineer, it could be worthwhile. If its in something like drama or sociology, maybe not such a good idea unless you're extremely passionate about those things and prepared to deal with having a hard time finding a job. Whatever it is, make sure its what you want to do.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

How similar are the two programs? Are they in the same department? Because if they aren't, its likely that the admission decision will be made by completely different people and they will never know you applied to both. If they are in the same department, that means that they are likely similar, and you could always include a note with your second application explaining how you are interested in both (of course, if they are in the same department it might be likely that you would either be accepted to both or rejected from both, not really accepted to one and not the other, but of course I don't know anything about the programs or the admission requirements, so its hard to say.)


----------

